# Apple store in Istanbul



## bernie248 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Guys I know there is not an official Apple store in Istanbul yet but does anyone have experience of a good Apple reseller in town?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Beware of any Apple products bought through a reseller in Turkey as the warranty is only honoured where you purchased it. I'm having major problems with my iPhone bought in Turkey (through Vodafone) and nobody else would touch it. It got returned to the manufacturer under the warranty a month ago and I am still waiting to get it back


----------



## fth (Nov 20, 2013)

i think lycia (im not sure this name) is best reseller in turkey.also you can buy from applestore turkey its now open.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

dont buy apple, believe me dont even think about buying it.

Although Turkey has a population over 80 million and millions of Apple products are being sold, we still dont have official apple store.

you can buy from any vodafone, turkcell or avea shop without hesitation but better go with sony or HTC (where we have official establishment here in Turkey)


----------



## nichom (Jun 21, 2014)

try a search in turkey yellow pages


----------



## Roger that! (Jun 26, 2014)

bernie248 said:


> Hi Guys I know there is not an official Apple store in Istanbul yet but does anyone have experience of a good Apple reseller in town?


There is one now in Zorlu Center if you still need it. You can google it.


----------

